# Longines Hydroconquest 2017 L38414566



## MarcoUnkel

Hello guys,

Is there already someone out there with the new 2017 Hydroconquest?

Et seems they upped the case diameter to 44mm and provided it with a new movement, the Longines L619/L888 with 64hours of power reserve.

If someone already has it, it would be great to see some wrist shots and if possible comparision shots to the older models.

I am really interested in this watch.

Thanks!










Verstuurd vanaf mijn SHIELD Tablet K1 met Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012

I seriously doubt anyone would have the BW17 Longines models. I clearly remember Walter Von Kanel (Longines CEO) telling in an interview to one of the watch blogs that the BW17 watches would start trickling down in the market around September/October timeframe. 

Also, Longines has an E-shop. If it isn't there, it isn't anywhere.


----------



## MarcoUnkel

raja_3012 said:


> I seriously doubt anyone would have the BW17 Longines models. I clearly remember Walter Von Kanel (Longines CEO) telling in an interview to one of the watch blogs that the BW17 watches would start trickling down in the market around September/October timeframe.
> 
> Also, Longines has an E-shop. If it isn't there, it isn't anywhere.


Well, lots of german retailers already sell it online, also some belgium retailers.. So i think that some are already out there

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SHIELD Tablet K1 met Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012

MarcoUnkel said:


> Well, lots of german retailers already sell it online, also some belgium retailers.. So i think that some are already out there
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SHIELD Tablet K1 met Tapatalk


I understand it now. The Longines reference L3.841.4. 56.6 was released in BW 2016. That is the reason why you see them as available with German or Belgium details. There is no way that Longines models would be so quickly. I have seen only Tag Heuer Autavia to be available right after Basel 2017.


----------



## AngusBC3

MarcoUnkel said:


> Well, lots of german retailers already sell it online, also some belgium retailers.. So i think that some are already out there
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SHIELD Tablet K1 met Tapatalk


I have just got back to Scotland from Austria and Germany. I saw one in a shop in Austria, it was a real beauty


----------



## MaxPayne

MarcoUnkel said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Is there already someone out there with the new 2017 Hydroconquest?
> 
> Et seems they upped the case diameter to 44mm and provided it with a new movement, the Longines L619/L888 with 64hours of power reserve.
> If someone already has it, it would be great to see some wrist shots and if possible comparision shots to the older models.
> 
> I am really interested in this watch.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SHIELD Tablet K1 met Tapatalk


Yes it's out there, I got one from the UK, L3.742; Blue, two tones. The dial is typical the old one with (6,9,12) it's caliber is L888,2 and ETA A31,L01 with 64h reserve


----------



## Bigdaftboy

Have only seen 41mm in my local area in Scotland.


----------



## sfl1979

The 39, 41 and 44mm 2017 Hydro-models all get the L888 movement 64 power reserve.
I own the blue 41mm 2013 full arabic version but am seriously considering the new model with the L888 movement

L37414566 - HydroConquest 39mm Stainless Steel Automatic Diving Watch - Longines Official E-Shop


----------



## asr53

MaxPayne said:


> Yes it's out there, I got one from the UK, L3.742; Blue, two tones. The dial is typical the old one with (6,9,12) it's caliber is L888,2 and ETA A31,L01 with 64h reserve


 Could you please tell me where you purchased it from, as I'm interested myself, no details on longings site ?


----------



## MaxPayne

asr53 said:


> MaxPayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's out there, I got one from the UK, L3.742; Blue, two tones. The dial is typical the old one with (6,9,12) it's caliber is L888,2 and ETA A31,L01 with 64h reserve
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please tell me where you purchased it from, as I'm interested myself, no details on longings site ?
Click to expand...

I got it from Swiss watches at Heathrow T5


----------



## jdbaldoc

Does Longines make their S&G Hydroquest model in Quartz? Anyone see one?


----------



## Ty Ku

jdbaldoc said:


> Does Longines make their S&G Hydroquest model in Quartz? Anyone see one?


Yes they make the steel and gold hydroconquest in a quartz as well. I have the black dial model.


----------



## jdbaldoc

Can you post a pic of the S&G Hydroconquest?

Do they have different color dials for the S&G watch?


----------



## Ty Ku

jdbaldoc said:


> Can you post a pic of the S&G Hydroconquest?
> 
> Do they have different color dials for the S&G watch?


On the left is the steel and gold. The dials differ slightly as they have gold accents as well on the two tone models.


----------



## jdbaldoc

Thanks for posting the S&G Longines Hydroconquest pic. Not exactly as I expected on the look. WHen its not real gold, the two tones loose a lot in appeal.
Other two watches are real nice.


----------



## Ty Ku

jdbaldoc said:


> Thanks for posting the S&G Longines Hydroconquest pic. Not exactly as I expected on the look. WHen its not real gold, the two tones loose a lot in appeal.
> Other two watches are real nice.


no problem. I tried on the two tone blue automatic not too long ago at an AD But had a hard time pulling the trigger due to the fact like you mentioned, its not real gold. The one in my picture I got at a huge steal of a deal, so couldnt pass it up(and i really wantd a hydro at the time)


----------



## jdbaldoc

When I think of a two-tone watch you can't beat my S&18K Gold 24 year old Omega Seamaster 300 Professional "Super Quartz" watch that I bought new in 1993. Still looks new after 24 years of great service and has outlasted my Rolex's and Brietling automatics that I dispenced with over 20+ years ago. My only problem is that I am 70 y.o. totally retired and the beautiful watch sits in my safe. Everyday watch duty is shared by Seiko SBCM023 and a newly arrived Citizen Signature 1258-53L.

41mm case
11mm thick
300M 'WR'
Accuracy +/- 4 SPY (has the 1438/1441 cal. Omega dual oscillator and TC movement)


----------



## TotalHockey

I have seen the quartz model out in both black and blue and was considering one.

Does anyone have the quartz 44mm on wrist shot or have an opinion on Quartz vs the automatic model?


----------



## Radeque

I was checking out this watch at my local AD, but they were unable to confirm what movement was in the watch. Both the 41mm as well as the 44mm allegedly come with either the L619 or the L888, but there's allegedly no way to check which out of these two movements is in the watch! They asked me to leave my details with them and said that they will follow up on this with Longines and get back to me... This is an excerpt from an email I just got from my AD about the situation:

_I have followed up with Longines on your enquiry.
_
_The time piece is currently in stock available and takes 6-8 weeks from Switzerland.
_
_For the movement, I have asked Longines __and they confirmed that __ there are 2 types of movements L888 or L699 movements. Therefore, some timepieces are with L888 64hours instead of 42 hours.
_
_They cannot control which movements or stocks that the client is getting.
_
_I hope this __able__ to assist you with all your queries._

Can anyone here by any chance shed some light on this?


----------



## Tar_Ikste

As far as I know, the 2017 models [L3.841.4.96.6] and [L3.841.4.56.6] are coming with Longines caliber L888.2 (ETA caliber A31.L01) which is based on the finer ETA 2892-A2 with a power reserve of 64 hours.

Mine [L3.841.4.96.6] is coming tomorrow and I'll post some pictures


----------



## joeyjj

Good thing I read through this thread earlier this week so knew to ask about the new movement. I pulled the trigger on one today as a gift, no time for pics as it was shipped off directly to the intended recipient. Paid the higher botique prices as the watch is currently not available through their authorized third party retailers that sell them for a little less. 
I had a hard time tracking it down as stocks were low and even then they had to open the caseback to verify if it was the new model with the 64 hour reserve. I guess there is no way of telling through the serial which movement it carries. I hope this is just some issue caused by a stock overlap or something like that with the older HC's. I would hate for it to be like something of a lottery where you don't really know which movement you are getting with your watch. ​


----------



## al.a

Just received the watch! So far I?m really pleased, will give more feedback after some usage. 
I?ve been waiting for the watch for 14 weeks (Longines postponed the delivery twice). After the dealer got in touch with Longines for the third time and found out the watch won?t be arriving until the end of December, they decided to get if from a partner dealer in Austria. So nice of them! 
I?ll upload more photos soon.


----------



## daftpunk

al.a said:


> Just received the watch! So far I?m really pleased, will give more feedback after some usage.
> I?ve been waiting for the watch for 14 weeks (Longines postponed the delivery twice). After the dealer got in touch with Longines for the third time and found out the watch won?t be arriving until the end of December, they decided to get if from a partner dealer in Austria. So nice of them!
> I?ll upload more photos soon.


Still waiting for more photos


----------

